# A bit of Royalty



## NeilYeag (Oct 1, 2020)

Super interesting look to this one think. Royal Poinciana from @wood128 and Brown Ebony from eric. Green and black spacer. Copper ferrule. Carbon Fiber pin. Sheath cowhide with ostrich insets. 



 I

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 1, 2020)

Everything is spot on! I really like the looks of the Royal Poinciana.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2020)

Intensely cool handle! Camera angle makes it look like the blade is much smaller than perhaps it is. Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 1, 2020)

Man that is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 3, 2020)

That is one gorgeous piece. Is that stingray skin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 4, 2020)

SubVet10 said:


> That is one gorgeous piece. Is that stingray skin?



Yes Stingray for the background.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

